# 6" PVC - Dang stuff aint cheap



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Buildin an audiotube for my brute, and have everything I need except the tube. Been trying too pick some up, tried a few suppliers but everyone if full length only, and they want $100+ for a length. I didnt even spend that on the amp, marine speakers and wiring. So I am wondering if there is anyone on here is the northern alberta area that is interested in splitting a length? PM me if interested, gonna keep diggin and try a few plumbers and see if I cant get a per foot deal goin


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Try your local commercial electrical contractors also as they sometimes have short pieces of Schedule 40 laying around in their warehouses.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

foamcore pipe is alot cheaper then sch40 and will work the same.. 
i got my 2 ft of foamcore for 4$ and the 90's for $18, 500w amp (ebay, kinder amp) $17 shipped and marine soundstream marines for 39 shipped.. and two cans of truck bed spray.
oh yea and lowes sells the sch40 for 3 bucks a ft and they sell 10ft lenghts if you cant find a piece of foamcore..


----------



## c.r.harmon (Apr 25, 2010)

home depot here has about 3-4 foot sections.. 

you could always do 4" pipe with some 4x6 couplers on the end if you dont care how it looks..

but for that price i would probably just do a custom fiberglass box.. there not very hard


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

I checked at lowes today the the 90's are $25 and some change each and a 10' piece of 6" is about $30


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I ran into the same problem and ended up having to buy a 10' section so I have some that I would sell you if you cant find any. the only problem would be shipping. PM me if your interested.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

c.r. I wouldnt mind the looks but the amp I got wont fit in the 4 inch, as for the fiberglass box, it may come down too that. And the Home Depots here dont carry the 6". 

busa I already snagged the 90's at that price and I would be all over that 6" if we had a loews here but once again the hole northern neighbour thing is screwing me over lol, apparently the only loews here are in eastern canada, thanks for the info tho

Brute thanks for the offer, but looks like about $40 shipping just too get here, gonna do a little more digging around see what I can find, but I may be in touch


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

if you got a friend in the water works dept. they might could hook you up with some the pipe that how i got my pipe and i just bought the 90 degrees at a plumbing supply store for around $20 a piece. you need about 2 feet of pipe.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

plumbing supply houses dont want to cut the sch40 but ask if they will cut the foamcore.. its alot cheaper to..


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

Outside links not allowed to protect sponsors


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dunno what foamcore is, but 6" sewer pipe'll work too, at a lower price. not sure what schedule it is


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yesterday said:


> dunno what foamcore is, but 6" sewer pipe'll work too, at a lower price. not sure what schedule it is


foamcore is basically the same thing.. it's just a little thinner then the sch40 but cheaper and they will be more likely to cut it. i paid 4 bucks for 2ft.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I got some I'll give you if you want to come and get it...lol.... seriously


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

kinda tempting there metal man, just wondering what shipping would be like


----------



## deucehatchbacks (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't go with the sewer pipe...My buddy gave me a 10' piece and it is a LOT thinner than the Sch40, so you have to make wedges for the caps....I did this and it was not very easy to line the caps up and keep them centered while trying to silicone them and then let them dry!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

well I am getting tired of calling plumbers and trying too find just a few feet, everyone is full length only, SO I am thinking I might just buy a full length another amp couple speakers and build 2, and sell the second and try and make some cash back, any canucks looking for one? lol


----------

